
Airbnb guests accuse it of deleting negative reviews and boosting bad hosts - br-g
https://qz.com/1333242/airbnb-reviews/
======
br-g
Posting because I recently had this happen to me with a rental we booked
through Airbnb. Our negative review was scrubbed after two weeks and the
entire reservation history has been removed from our account.

